# Dimming lights controlled by motion detector



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I am installing 4 dimmable LED fixtures in a corridor the fixtures are controlled by a motion detector and will stay on for 30 seconds after the corridor is vacant. 
We do not want to be able to accidently turn the lights off by the dimmer switch. I was thinking about using a 3 way dimmer and tying the travelers on the dinner together so it would always be on regardless of the switch position. 
My question is would it damage the dimmer to operate the it with the travelers tied together or do they make a dimmer only (without a switch function) device.
I will be using a LUTRON dinner.
Thanks LC


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Can the dimmer be installed somewhere "inaccessible " to the general public? Such as in the ceiling (if its a drop ceiling) or in an electric room or closet? 

You could glue the switch function of the dimmer in the ON position but it won't look pretty (again, hide it in a closet or something).

You could install a LOTO cover over it too to prevent it from being shut off accidentally (again, not pretty).

But I don't see why you couldn't tie the 2 travelers together from the dimmer. It's basically a dimmer then a 3 way switch crammed into one device isn't it?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I think what you're saying would work, you don't need to run two travelers, you could just pigtail both traveler terminals to a single hot to the lights. The only bad thing is there's a switch that does nothing. Although it's possible they'll see the lights blink when they operate the switch. 

If you use 0-10V dimming, you could bypass the power part of the switch, or use one like this that's a dimmer only 






LuxDrive Dimming Control - 0-10V Low Voltage Wall Mount Control - - Amazon.com


LuxDrive Dimming Control - 0-10V Low Voltage Wall Mount Control - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Splatz you are correct I just don't a conflict between the motion detector and the switch in the dimmer.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> Splatz you are correct I just don't a conflict between the motion detector and the switch in the dimmer.


If it flashes it could cause some issue, some motion sensors go into override-on when you flick the switch, what if that happens when they operate the switch...


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

splatz said:


> If it flashes it could cause some issue, some motion sensors go into override-on when you flick the switch, what if that happens when they operate the switch...


The dimmer would have to go after the motion sensor so this shouldn't be an issue. I don't think a motion sensor would like to be on a dimmer!


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

The dimmer will be after the motion detector


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> The dimmer would have to go after the motion sensor so this shouldn't be an issue. I don't think a motion sensor would like to be on a dimmer!





Lone Crapshooter said:


> The dimmer will be after the motion detector


Doh, good point!


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

Lutron Caseta Wireless Motion Sensor with Lutron Caseta Dimmer will work.


----------

